# Anyone Else Use CME Tools??



## Buffalo21 (Nov 29, 2020)

Has anyone else used CME Tools as a supplier?? I have had 4-5 orders from them, what I’ve got was very good quality, had quick delivery and the pricing seems good (to me).









						CME Tools | Complete Manufacturer's Equipment Tools
					

High quality machine tooling for low prices.




					www.cme-tools.com


----------



## Martin W (Nov 29, 2020)

https://www.mtakeda.ca/uploads/9/6/4/4/96441672/july_2020_dlr_can.pdf
		

I have not used CME Tools.
I like MTakeda Tools/ Frontier Equipment. They are local for me with great people.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 29, 2020)

got a set of imperial ER25 collets from them off ebay. They're ok, nice fit and finish, average (but within specs) runout. Basic import tooling that has gone through some QC to avoid some of the worst screwups that you find with cheap chinese tools. Haven't had enough experience with them to offer a more thorough opinion, though I'd view them as similar to Shars.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Nov 29, 2020)

I just ordered (5) 1/2” carbide end mills and few other bits and bobs, hopefully based on previous orders, I will have it by next weekend.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 29, 2020)

I bought an 8" set true chuck from them and a set of 5c collets. No issues with either.

Bruce


----------



## Tim9 (Nov 29, 2020)

I’ve bought some things from CME. I think they had L-00 backing plates at a reasonable price. Back about 2 years ago, L-00 plates were impossible to find. When one showed up on EBay, it was 200.00 just for a used backing plate. After some searches I found CME had good stock of new Asian L-00 plates for under a hundred bucks. I think I picked up 3 from them and one new 8” 3-jaw chuck. I received good service from CME. Them and All-Industrial are both good in my opinion.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 30, 2020)

I struck out with a D-4 5C collet chuck from them. Run out was so far out you don't need a dual indicator to see it. The best they would do was take 50 dollars off the price. Any one want a door stop that looks like A chuck. Quality is a gamble on any of the China imports. Some times it's good and other times it's scrap .


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 30, 2020)

I checked out CME tools. The prices look okay but I have a question? Looked at their special promos and they have mitutoyo caliper sets for a fairly good price. 0-6" set for 124.00. The problem I have is looking at the description it says "mitutoyo style caliper set". Are they mitutoyo or not trying to look at pictures they look like them but cannot be 100%. What do you all think? It's a good price and I'd bite if their mitutoyos.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Nov 30, 2020)

I have bought a bunch of things from them. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them.


----------



## Ianagos (Nov 30, 2020)

Cadillac said:


> I checked out CME tools. The prices look okay but I have a question? Looked at their special promos and they have mitutoyo caliper sets for a fairly good price. 0-6" set for 124.00. The problem I have is looking at the description it says "mitutoyo style caliper set". Are they mitutoyo or not trying to look at pictures they look like them but cannot be 100%. What do you all think? It's a good price and I'd bite if their mitutoyos.



Not sure what a mitutoyo caliper set is but a 0-6” real mitutoyo caliper only costs $99 typically and I’ve seen it cheaper.


----------



## higgite (Nov 30, 2020)

Cadillac said:


> I checked out CME tools. The prices look okay but I have a question? Looked at their special promos and they have mitutoyo caliper sets for a fairly good price. 0-6" set for 124.00. The problem I have is looking at the description it says "mitutoyo style caliper set". Are they mitutoyo or not trying to look at pictures they look like them but cannot be 100%. What do you all think? It's a good price and I'd bite if their mitutoyos.


I think you might mean micrometer set, instead of calipers. In any case, the CME “Mitutoyo style” set is not Mitutoyo brand. Real Mitutoyo 0-6” mic set will run you ~$900. I suppose they are “Mitutoyo style” because both are “C” shaped and have handles.  

Tom


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 30, 2020)

higgite said:


> I think you might mean micrometer set, instead of calipers. In any case, the CME “Mitutoyo style” set is not Mitutoyo brand. Real Mitutoyo 0-6” mic set will run you ~$900. I suppose they are “Mitutoyo style” because both are “C” shaped and have handles.
> 
> Tom



Yes I did mean micrometer sorry guys. And yes a set of 0-6” mitutoyo mics cost near a thousand from what I’ve seen. In the pictures they show they have a 0-3” set and looks like mitutoyos at least from I can read. But the 0-6 color is off from the mitutoyo baby blue. With that price they can’t be mitutoyo.


----------



## jpackard56 (Dec 4, 2020)

I have some things from CME. Prices have been very competitive with Chinese stuff that has no name on them. They are imports so they have the propensity to be a "kit".  
As Nutfarmer states: Quality is a gamble on any of the China imports. Some times it's good and other times it's scrap . Too bad they hit him that hard but we all make that gamble when buying "cheap" imports.
 My results have been better with importers that are willing to put their name on the product, But even that can be a gamble so it comes back to what kind of mood the person in the customer service dept. is in the day you need them and how much "management cares"
That ad is definitely NOT for legitimate Mitutoyo mics


----------



## axa88 (Dec 15, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> I struck out with a D-4 5C collet chuck from them. Run out was so far out you don't need a dual indicator to see it. The best they would do was take 50 dollars off the price. Any one want a door stop that looks like A chuck. Quality is a gamble on any of the China imports. Some times it's good and other times it's scrap .



Sorry about the thread necromancy, but Ive been looking at some tooling from them...

@Nutfarmer , why wouldn't you just send it back?
Directly from website states their no hassle return policy:

_*100% Satisfaction Guaranteed!*_​_If you are not 100% satisfied for any reason, just return the unused item(s) and the receipt within 30 days of purchase for a replacement, exchange, full credit or refund._


Then with that if they didn't simply refund you simply file a dispute with your CC company?
But if you knew this and they were just a hassle, please let everyone know.

That said i do notice a lot of old timers not even thinking about returning items that are even straight up broken... I too tend not to want to return goods but you should at least get what you were promised.


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 17, 2021)

I like CME. It’s a top notch outfit in my opinion.  Service is great and I have never felt that they were deceptive in their advertising. Fair prices too.  I’m pretty sure I have purchased every one of my chuck backing plates from them.  They even have fair prices on L-00 backing plates.


----------



## Watchwatch (Dec 17, 2021)

I’ve been happy with the stuff I’ve bought from them off EBay. R8 Er32 collet holders, tapping head, and 5/8 roughing end mills.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axa88 (Dec 18, 2021)

Watchwatch said:


> I’ve been happy with the stuff I’ve bought from them off EBay. R8 Er32 collet holders, tapping head, and 5/8 roughing end mills.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking at a set of R8 collets myself, only I've was put off when they didn't even list the TIR on the product page, how was the runout on your holders?

Ah okay those roughing end mills are M2AL I believe.
The non roughing standard HSS end mills are listed as just M2 but sure are cheap, have any experience with those?


----------



## Watchwatch (Dec 18, 2021)

Runout was under .0005 with import ER32 collets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutfarmer (Dec 18, 2021)

They knew what the cost of the return postage was going to cost me . What they offered was only a part refund. They did not offer to pay freight or full refund. With any China tooling it's a gamble some times you win and other times it's junk. With China tooling if it fits the box it ships. Quality control doesn't happen. The backing plate of the chuck was so far out that the locating pins were ground to assemble the chuck. This had to have been done at the factory. It was shipped to the distributor this way ,because there was no way to assemble the chuck with unaltered pins.


----------



## axa88 (Dec 18, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> They knew what the cost of the return postage was going to cost me . What they offered was only a part refund. They did not offer to pay freight or full refund. With any China tooling it's a gamble some times you win and other times it's junk. With China tooling if it fits the box it ships. Quality control doesn't happen. The backing plate of the chuck was so far out that the locating pins were ground to assemble the chuck. This had to have been done at the factory. It was shipped to the distributor this way ,because there was no way to assemble the chuck with unaltered pins.


So did you pay by money order or check? Cuz your credit card company would make short work of a published guarantee like that.


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 19, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> They knew what the cost of the return postage was going to cost me . What they offered was only a part refund. They did not offer to pay freight or full refund. With any China tooling it's a gamble some times you win and other times it's junk. With China tooling if it fits the box it ships. Quality control doesn't happen. The backing plate of the chuck was so far out that the locating pins were ground to assemble the chuck. This had to have been done at the factory. It was shipped to the distributor this way ,because there was no way to assemble the chuck with unaltered pins.


That’s worse than most. I’ve had some poorly made China crud…. But that takes the case.


----------



## axa88 (Mar 7, 2022)

Nutfarmer said:


> They knew what the cost of the return postage was going to cost me . What they offered was only a part refund. They did not offer to pay freight or full refund. With any China tooling it's a gamble some times you win and other times it's junk. With China tooling if it fits the box it ships. Quality control doesn't happen. The backing plate of the chuck was so far out that the locating pins were ground to assemble the chuck. This had to have been done at the factory. It was shipped to the distributor this way ,because there was no way to assemble the chuck with unaltered pins.


Well sorry for your loss. But again in all seriousness, they have a clear description of their money back guarantee on their site. If they did not oblige, contacting your credit card company, opening a dispute and pointing to the online guarantee would have made short work of your claim. Adding any tolerance statement and a video of the resulting runout would help seal the deal.

I know there are some unscrupulous vendors out there and since try hard to get out without a loss so you must stand your ground. But when they supply tolerances and a guarantee they know that they aren't going to win and usually make good on their promise. 

That said I just ordered from CME, and whaddya know they screwed up my order.  My issue was both missing items they had in stock, and also being refunded for items or of stock but not being refunded for the additional shipping of those items not sent.
Several back and forth emails with a rep got me no where then I called and settled the matter favorably with someone based here in the US.

I'm going to buy from them again when they get the missing parts on stock. I don't think you can buy import angle or adjustable blocks anywhere cheaper.

I had that same D4 5C collet chuck, came with my first lathe. Eventually I learned there the collet chuck is only good if it's is repeatable beyond my ability to notice tir.  It wasn't and I stopped using it.  But today CME sells it for 139$, I can only imagine what it went for before inflation kicked in but if you're total cost was 89$ after refund, might it actually been worth it for a fixer upper?

anyway clough42 on yt has a good review on it if anyone is considering it.


----------



## Batmanacw (Mar 7, 2022)

I bought a bunch of different size carbide endmills from them. So far so good.


----------



## crazybrit (Mar 7, 2022)

axa88 said:


> Well sorry for your loss. But again in all seriousness, they have a clear description of their money back guarantee on their site. If they did not oblige, contacting your credit card company, opening a dispute and pointing to the online guarantee would have made short work of your claim. *Adding any tolerance statement and a video of the resulting runout would help seal the deal.*



The money back guarantee says nothing about the seller paying return shipping.

Neither VISA/MC or your issuer will look at any photos or videos you send.    If upon getting the chargeback the seller wants to play hardball they can,  all they need to do is kick it back with "item has not been returned" and that will immediately cause a rebill.   If you want to get a refund and have the seller pay shipping,  you need to prove that it is defective.   Again, neither VISA/MC nor your card issuer will look at any photos or videos you take.  If you contact your card issuer they will tell you that in order to prevail you will need to (at your own cost) obtain one, ideally two appraisals from a recognized expert third party, on company letter head, attesting to the item being defective.

The above is from personal experience.    Applies to PayPal also.   Does not apply to eBay (unless you choose to escalate to your card issuer).


----------



## crazybrit (Mar 7, 2022)

Stumbled on this thread as was considering getting two or three of these:  https://cme-tools.myshopify.com/pro...ter-plate-for-6-lathe-chucks-adp-06-214sm-new    price seems good and they require finishing.


----------

